# Have you ever lost your cool with restaurant Staff?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

tonight I picked up a DD order at a Mexican food place. I saw a bag sitting on a table. As I was looking at the receipt a woman walked up. 

I said, hi I’m here to pickup this order and showed her my phone. She pointed to a little sign on the table without saying anything. I said what? She said you’re supposed to check with us before you take anything. I said yeah that’s what I’m doing now, I’m showing you the order.

She said, GOODBYE! in a real smart A tone. I said loudly, what’s wrong with you? I’m following the procedure and you’re acting like I did something wrong! I got another GOODBYE! 
I so wanted to tell her what a ____ she was but I bit my tongue and left


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I had one bartender a few months ago that wouldn't give me any status on an order (it was taking a long time and I already had one, copped an attitude with me and just told me to wait. I just told her I didn't want to work for her so she could figure out what to do with the food. Called the manager next day and explained why I would never pick up there again.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mc donalds . Do i need to say more ? Once i screamed at the manager . Made a youtube video .
A different restaurant . OCD Lady works there . Needs to see my phone every time . I go there two times daily .
I told her she was a ocd BH in front of the staff. The next day i go back. She was nice to me . Yes had to see the phone lol . OCD.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If I feel like I'm going to get angry, I just leave.

No sense in hanging around a bad situation.


----------



## Manred (Nov 14, 2019)

You should of went in for the kill with the headbutt.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Manred said:


> You should of went in for the kill with the headbutt.


or break out the flame thrower


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

McDonald’s, Denny’s, and a Pho Restaurant but the funniest one was Buffalo Wild Wings when I called the girl on the phone asking how long would it be for the order and I was standing at the front of the store…

She gave me a thumbs down and requested I never come back, but a few days later I was back with Grubhub and she stated I was not allow to pick up any longer there and I told here that was for Uber but I am with Grubhub and she got mad as can be…

The Denny’s one the snot nose kid asked me if I was at the right store and I told him I was already in the mood to start screaming at idiots like him at eight in the morning, so I just canceled that one and left.

McDonald’s this fat hog was moving at a snail pace, so I told her to hurry up and she told me to get a real job, so I showed her my earnings at that time and told her when I finished that day I will make three times what she made that day, so she could shove her job up her you know what and I left.

So no I never lost it at any restaurant as you can see…

Thank God I left Houston!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Only Burger King for being too stupid to notify Uber that they are closing early now.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm approaching 7800 deliveries which means I've done 7800 pick ups. In all those pick ups only 3 times I've lost my cool. Usually I'll just cancel and leave but the few times someones got nasty and disrespectful I'm not taking it.

A manager at Chipotle told me to "back the faaaak up and go get my ass at the end of the (long) line". I told him in explicit detail he wasn't going to talk that way to me and then told him explicitly what I thought of him!
Very recently a restaurant manager, when I asked why the order was so late told me "tough shit" which triggered me into a curse filled reply to her. She told me to GTFO of her restaurant so I gave her the one finger salute on my way out. By the reaction of the staff (laughing at her) I'm guessing she wasn't very popular with the staff.
At a diner I asked the manager how long until an order was ready and he rudely told me "I don't cook the food, I have no idea". He then told me if I didn't like it I could go cook it myself. I told him judging by the slop they serve I'd probably do a better job. I cancelled the order, left , and he was still yelling as I was on the way out the door so he got a one finger salute.
3 out of 7800 isn't so bad. Never heard a word from DD or GH about it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

People are extremely rude here, so I get plenty of opportunities to deal with trying situations.

It's bad enough on the road.

So... That being the case...I absolutely refuse to deal with rudeness inside a restaurant.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

the very short time i did eats..if it wasnt ready in 2 minutes i was gone.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

3 times. 

Once in a restaurant when I just started, was waiting for about 15 minutes, asked how much longer, heard “it’s coming”; in another 15 minutes got “I don’t know” so I said very quietly (much scarrier than screaming) “then find out”. At which point the kid prolly sh!t his pants and called the owner (mind you, there are 4 dashers waiting with me) who proceeds to tell me they’re a little behind and understaffed. At first I question “a little”, and then I finish off with it being a bad decision going online and accepting orders when they can’t stay even remotely on top of it.

Second was at a QuickCheck when I was double-checking the order and the clerk kept rolling her eyes. I usually just ignore, but I was just not in the mood that day. Told her we all have jobs, and this is yours, so don’t give me attitude and just do it.

Third time was when I came in, asked for an order, they said it’s coming; waited around 20 minutes. Turns out it was on the counter in front of them the entire time. I saw it. Then they proceed to lie to me that they were calling the name out. They were not. I was sitting right in front of them.

My “lost it” is very subdued (I’m generally an EXTREMELY patient and understanding person), but it’s very scary. I have this tone only Super VIPs have, had it since I was a child. Even my Mom got intimidated by it. 😂

When I use it - rarely, and it’s not intentional, it self-activates when I’m about to explode - everyone moves.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Usually when a 'raunt is out of an item and then expects me to do something about it. I start off with a simple 'I am not GH I am an independent driver.. you call the customer'. If I get anything back other than 'ok' I'l stand there and call GH support and tell them to cancel my pick up, the staff was being rude. I usually talk very loudly so everyone can hear me.

Then on to the next pickup.

But I haven't slopped the pigs for almost a year... don't miss it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Usually when a 'raunt is out of an item and then expects me to do something about it. I start off with a simple 'I am not GH I am an independent driver.. you call the customer'. If I get anything back other than 'ok' I'l stand there and call GH support and tell them to cancel my pick up, the staff was being rude. I usually talk very loudly so everyone can hear me.
> 
> Then on to the next pickup.
> 
> But I haven't slopped the pigs for almost a year... don't miss it.


I see absolutely no reason why drivers should handle restaurant issues. If you need gas, do you ask the restaurant to pitch in?

I usually say I'll text the customer, then I leave.

I do a lot of leaving. lol  

There's ALWAYS the next order. The NEXT hungry person. People ALWAYS get hungry!!!


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Asian restaurant worker nearly beat me up and he was smaller shorter guy than me. He was pissed and shoved the food bag at me. I reported him to his manager because he could've broken open the customers food. I can't fight a dude more Neanderthal than me. Asians have the highest Neanderthal and more bone density than me and they got some strange martial arts capabilities according to what I saw in IP Man movies so no way will I dare fight an Asian.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Asian restaurant worker nearly beat me up and he was smaller shorter guy than me. He was pissed and shoved the food bag at me. I reported him to his manager because he could've broken open the customers food. I can't fight a dude more Neanderthal than me. Asians have the highest Neanderthal and more bone density than me and they got some strange martial arts capabilities according to what I saw in IP Man movies so no way will I dare fight an Asian.


you think every asian is bolo? lol....now take your order and leave !!!


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> you think every asian is bolo? lol....now take your order and leave !!!


Bolo is old man now. Ancient


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Bolo is old man now. Ancient


so am I lol


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Asian restaurant worker nearly beat me up and he was smaller shorter guy than me. He was pissed and shoved the food bag at me. I reported him to his manager because he could've broken open the customers food. I can't fight a dude more Neanderthal than me. Asians have the highest Neanderthal and more bone density than me and they got some strange martial arts capabilities according to what I saw in IP Man movies so no way will I dare fight an Asian.



Admit it, your ex left you for an Asian guy because he had a bigger penis.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> tonight I picked up a DD order at a Mexican food place. I saw a bag sitting on a table. As I was looking at the receipt a woman walked up.
> 
> I said, hi I’m here to pickup this order and showed her my phone. She pointed to a little sign on the table without saying anything. I said what? She said you’re supposed to check with us before you take anything. I said yeah that’s what I’m doing now, I’m showing you the order.
> 
> ...


I try not to take the restaurant staff to seriously. Some of these folks are very nice appreciate what you do and some feel better than you because you're just a delivery guy that makes very little. When people act like to me I just assume they're just a loser with a superiority complex. If it bothers you that much maybe it's time to do something else. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> I try not to take the restaurant staff to seriously. Some of these folks are very nice appreciate what you do and some feel better than you because you're just a delivery guy that makes very little. When people act like to me I just assume they're just a loser with a superiority complex. If it bothers you that much maybe it's time to do something else. Best of luck to you.


It’s not to the point that I need to do something else. I just want to hear other people’s experiences.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

This generation of service-related workers are simply bad. They are not worth the absurdly high minimum wage they are required to be paid ($14 an hour in my state).

And with that kind of hourly overhead these restaurants should be treating delivery drivers like saints... saints who generate income to pay their salaries. Bad employees reflect bad management. Franchisees need to rethink the McDonald brother's fast-food model or that industry will cease to exist sooner rather than later. One person per station when each person is being paid $14 an hour isn't sustainable and working half-staffed isn't compatible with the fast-food model. Think, monkeys, think.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

The staff at jack in the box had a lot of orders and they were starting to talk / complain to one another..I get it /been there... 5 delivery drivers waiting and a wrap around drive thru... 

When I went in the guy in front of me lost it and yelled at all of them "do your job!!" and they all went silent 



lol everyone was shocked and looking at him...i just kept looking at my phone... it was super awkward as he stayed there staring at all the workers til lthey finished his order.


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> tonight I picked up a DD order at a Mexican food place. I saw a bag sitting on a table. As I was looking at the receipt a woman walked up.
> 
> I said, hi I’m here to pickup this order and showed her my phone. She pointed to a little sign on the table without saying anything. I said what? She said you’re supposed to check with us before you take anything. I said yeah that’s what I’m doing now, I’m showing you the order.
> 
> ...


I've never lost my cool, but I did see a door dasher go off on some ladies one time because the food was taking so long. I had just gotten there so no telling how long he was waiting. My food was ready as soon as I got there so I'm guessing he didn't like that I came right in, and immediately got my order lol


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Only Burger King for being too stupid to notify Uber that they are closing early now.


Same thing happened to me at a Burger King.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

EasymoneyUbereatsdriver said:


> I've never lost my cool, but I did see a door dasher go off on some ladies one time because the food was taking so long. I had just gotten there so no telling how long he was waiting. My food was ready as soon as I got there so I'm guessing he didn't like that I came right in, and immediately got my order lol


I’m sure restaurant staff have to deal with angry drivers once and a while.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What type of treatment do you expect? You're a delivery boy. The treatment you are receiving is one in which has been ingrained in most people. You see, they look at you the same way viewers of the the old reality show "Cops" looked at the shirtless slime, meth, druggies and hood rats. Even though the viewers current situation sitting on a beaten down couch in a trailer park was bad......it sure was better than the losers on that show. LOL>


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Asian restaurant worker nearly beat me up and he was smaller shorter guy than me. He was pissed and shoved the food bag at me. I reported him to his manager because he could've broken open the customers food. I can't fight a dude more Neanderthal than me. Asians have the highest Neanderthal and more bone density than me and they got some strange martial arts capabilities according to what I saw in IP Man movies so no way will I dare fight an Asian.


Wow! Definitely don’t want to actually fight with someone.
I picked up at an Asian food place one night. As I was waiting another request came in from the same restaurant so I accepted it. As I was trying to explain to the lady that I was now taking 2 orders she got mad for some reason. She started yelling at me. I couldn’t understand what she was saying. So instead of getting into a big argument with someone in couldn’t understand I just canceled the pickup and left.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I once lost my cool and yelled "IS THERE AN ORDER??" repeatedly to very busy staff at McDonald's very early on doing Uber Eats. (There was precedent for getting a ping for a non-existent order for me, which is why I was doubting it.) One eventually just said "Sir, as you can see, we're very busy" which I should have recognized. I would have waited a while for it knowing for sure there was an order, but waiting indefinitely just to know if there IS an order, which could have been as much as an hour, crossed the line for me into "Excessive wait time" and I cancelled for that reason. It's one of only two cancellations I made so far in 180 deliveries, with the other being for another McDonald's that was closed.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

VanKalDriver said:


> I once lost my cool and yelled "IS THERE AN ORDER??" repeatedly to very busy staff at McDonald's very early on doing Uber Eats. (There was precedent for getting a ping for a non-existent order for me, which is why I was doubting it.) One eventually just said "Sir, as you can see, we're very busy" which I should have recognized. I would have waited a while for it knowing for sure there was an order, but waiting indefinitely just to know if there IS an order, which could have been as much as an hour, crossed the line for me into "Excessive wait time" and I cancelled for that reason. It's one of only two cancellations I made so far in 180 deliveries, with the other being for another McDonald's that was closed.


I know restaurant staff have to deal with rude drivers sometimes. I was waiting for an order once and an angry looking lady came in and said UBER! The worker asked what’s the name on the order? The driver kind of grunted and seemed really irritated that she had to pull the phone out of her pocket to get the customer name.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Never, not once. In fact, if I run into an unusually rude or irritated worker I compliment them in their work ethic or say God bless and thank you. If you've never done that job you will call me crazy. But, if you have, then you know what kind of horrible ppl they deal with on a daily basis and you'll understand completely why I never give them shit...I did that today in fact, to a lady manager at Taco Bell, she looked at me shocked and smiled and said thank you. I bet you I improved her day. just a little


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> Usually when a 'raunt is out of an item and then expects me to do something about it. I start off with a simple 'I am not GH I am an independent driver.. you call the customer'. If I get anything back other than 'ok' I'l stand there and call GH support and tell them to cancel my pick up, the staff was being rude. I usually talk very loudly so everyone can hear me.
> 
> Then on to the next pickup.
> 
> But I haven't slopped the pigs for almost a year... don't miss it.


I don’t mind calling. For some special spots, I don’t even mind grabbing a juice frothe case on my way out (they don’t ask frequently, so I know for sure they’re swamped).

I don’t sweat the small stuff. But I am NOT a good person when pushed. And no one ever sees it coming.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I lost my cool only once. I had a pickup at a restaurant. I walk up to the person in the counter and say I'm picking up for "blank" and I see the order is ready and it's right behind him. He says "you have to wait in line" I'm like "this place is packed there's like 15 people in line that's gonna take like another 15-20 minutes it's right behind you can you just pass it over please" he responds screaming "YOU HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE" this guy had his nails painted, multi colored hair, and of course wearing a "gay pride" pin on his hat. So, I call him a "fackin [email protected]+" and the whole restaurant collectively gasps. He says "excuse you" I said "you heard me soy boy, do something about it" stayed for like an extra 5 seconds to see if he was gonna "do something about it" and left. I immediately regret doing that because I'm not that type of person and I have no problem with the gays but this gay guy really pissed me off and I knew if I used a gay slur, it would surely get him upset which it did. It never fails when you call gay people "[email protected]+$" Even though you never should. Unless they piss you off


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I lost my cool only once. I had a pickup at a restaurant. I walk up to the person in the counter and say I'm picking up for "blank" and I see the order is ready and it's right behind him. He says "you have to wait in line" I'm like "this place is packed there's like 15 people in line that's gonna take like another 15-20 minutes it's right behind you can you just pass it over please" he responds screaming "YOU HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE" this guy had his nails painted, multi colored hair, and of course wearing a "gay pride" pin on his hat. So, I call him a "fackin [email protected]+" and the whole restaurant collectively gasps. He says "excuse you" I said "you heard me soy boy, do something about it" stayed for like an extra 5 seconds to see if he was gonna "do something about it" and left. I immediately regret doing that because I'm not that type of person and I have no problem with the gays but this gay guy really pissed me off and I knew if I used a gay slur, it would surely get him upset which it did. It never fails when you call gay people "[email protected]+$" Even though you never should. Unless they piss you off


I really really don't think I would have talked like that.
WOW!!!
I did tell the owner of a deli sandwich place "Screw you and your shitty sandwiches" out loud in front of the people waiting once.
Of course, I've never been back.
I wonder why he didn't report me. I don't even remember if it was with DD or GH!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I lost my cool only once. I had a pickup at a restaurant. I walk up to the person in the counter and say I'm picking up for "blank" and I see the order is ready and it's right behind him. He says "you have to wait in line" I'm like "this place is packed there's like 15 people in line that's gonna take like another 15-20 minutes it's right behind you can you just pass it over please" he responds screaming "YOU HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE" this guy had his nails painted, multi colored hair, and of course wearing a "gay pride" pin on his hat. So, I call him a "fackin [email protected]+" and the whole restaurant collectively gasps. He says "excuse you" I said "you heard me soy boy, do something about it" stayed for like an extra 5 seconds to see if he was gonna "do something about it" and left. I immediately regret doing that because I'm not that type of person and I have no problem with the gays but this gay guy really pissed me off and I knew if I used a gay slur, it would surely get him upset which it did. It never fails when you call gay people "[email protected]+$" Even though you never should. Unless they piss you off


That's a capital offense in Cali.

You get into a physical confrontation and it's 'disturbing the peace'.
If the person you get into a physical confrontation is gay ... it's felony endangerment of a protected species.

.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I lost my cool only once. I had a pickup at a restaurant. I walk up to the person in the counter and say I'm picking up for "blank" and I see the order is ready and it's right behind him. He says "you have to wait in line" I'm like "this place is packed there's like 15 people in line that's gonna take like another 15-20 minutes it's right behind you can you just pass it over please" he responds screaming "YOU HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE" this guy had his nails painted, multi colored hair, and of course wearing a "gay pride" pin on his hat. So, I call him a "fackin [email protected]+" and the whole restaurant collectively gasps. He says "excuse you" I said "you heard me soy boy, do something about it" stayed for like an extra 5 seconds to see if he was gonna "do something about it" and left. I immediately regret doing that because I'm not that type of person and I have no problem with the gays but this gay guy really pissed me off and I knew if I used a gay slur, it would surely get him upset which it did. It never fails when you call gay people "[email protected]+$" Even though you never should. Unless they piss you off


I totally get the frustration, time is money for us and I refuse to wait, 5 minutes is absolute max but I would be doing a slow burn if it was ready and I had to wait. Don't know that I would have gone "there" but telling him he could take the order and shove it would have been well within my realm.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That's a capital offense in Cali.
> 
> You get into a physical confrontation and it's 'disturbing the peace'.
> If the person you get into a physical confrontation is gay ... it's felony endangerment of a protected species.
> ...


It's the same in NYC bro. I'm surprised the people in the restaurant didn't tackle me to the ground and wait for cops to come. By calling him a [email protected]+, I committed a hate crime


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes a few times. Once at a small Mexican place on Taco Tuesday so I avoid those places and will never pick up there again.

But be careful you can get deactivated if they hear you cursing and claim you are harassing the staff.

the other day at Buffalo Wild Wings I almost got myself deactivated.

I see three people behind the take out area, ignoring me, I say I guess I'm invisible. She says "we are servers" then she approaches me and I hear her say " the cashier is on her period right now". So I repeated the same thing in a questioning tone and she got mad and said No, the cashier is not up here right now". The guy server was smiling, the ugly girl server who said this to me was mad mad like I had molested her ears.

and I think I'm banned from a Chilis, I get a double order. Go in wait 10 minutes take the 2nd order sitting cold on the shelf into my car, can't carry both at once. Go back in 10 minutes later I hear my order is next, they are packaging orders, mine is next, Nope goes to the girl who came in after me doing doordash, then they put another order on the shelf and take another order to a customer outside.

I ask where mine is and the manager or asst mngr says it's still cooking. I say this is bullshit, and tell him that he should have told me if it was going to be more than 30 minutes. I leave an go to the car to get the other cold stale order from the shitty tipper. I'm walking back in and say I'm not taking this shit either and drop it back on the shelf.

I go to leave and this weasel stands in my way and demands to know my name. Then he finally moves but it's his mistake because blocking someone is unlawful detainment, So then he says he's gonna take a pic of my license plate, I tell him I don't care and unassign both orders. But Chilis corporate is impossible to contact so I could not report him so far.

But i hope he gets fired because he called and tried to get me fired but I filed an incident report with DD against him.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

People in general are becoming ruder and less patient. A day doesn't go by at my work that a customer doesn't get taken out in handcuffs.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> People in general are becoming ruder and less patient. A day doesn't go by at my work that a customer doesn't get taken out in handcuffs.


Do you work for an airline?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Do you work for an airline?


State of California.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*Have you ever lost your cool with restaurant Staff?*

Two pages of replies and no one has yet to post the ultimate losing your cool with restaurant staff video? Sheez.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> People in general are becoming ruder and less patient. A day doesn't go by at my work that a customer doesn't get taken out in handcuffs.


Are you work in court or at a police station?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> Are you work in court or at a police station?


I work in a state building. We have a lot of different agencies in the building, including all the departments which operate the state prison system and their parole system. We get a lot of questionable visitors.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> McDonald’s, Denny’s, and a Pho Restaurant but the funniest one was Buffalo Wild Wings when I called the girl on the phone asking how long would it be for the order and I was standing at the front of the store…
> 
> She gave me a thumbs down and requested I never come back, but a few days later I was back with Grubhub and she stated I was not allow to pick up any longer there and I told here that was for Uber but I am with Grubhub and she got mad as can be…
> 
> ...


Frist of all you are wrong, She said you are not allowed to come back not UE or DD or GH, you can be banned or asked to not enter a restaurant or asked to not return. you are not UE and UberEats is not banned. You are.banned. You can tell them differently but another gig does not make you another person.

Same as the idiots on DoorDash Reddit saying their account was deactivated and if they can make another account, No THEY were deactivated not their account, they need to go into witness protection to get another account.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> Frist of all you are wrong, She said you are not allowed to come back not UE or DD or GH, you can be banned or asked to not enter a restaurant or asked to not return. you are not UE and UberEats is not banned. You are.banned. You can tell them differently but another gig does not make you another person.
> 
> Same as the idiots on DoorDash Reddit saying their account was deactivated and if they can make another account, No THEY were deactivated not their account, they need to go into witness protection to get another account.


She asked Uber not to have me return because I called her on the phone while upfront waiting fifteen minutes for her to even come upfront…

I was not banned from entering the place because she never told me that first but she requested Uber that they never send me again.

Also I am still working for Uber and she has been long fired from her job and replaced with someone that can do their job, so I guess I wasn’t the problem but you sure felt like giving me your two cents worth…

I bet you are that fat pig at McDonald’s that was upset that I made three times what she made that day, and just hate driver’s and wish all of us would get a real job…


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> She asked Uber not to have me return because I called her on the phone while upfront waiting fifteen minutes for her to even come upfront…
> 
> I was not banned from entering the place because she never told me that first but she requested Uber that they never send me again.
> 
> ...


I think that @Lee239 was just being facetious. I noticed that the last sentence said to go into witness protection to get another account which was absolutely hilarious! You got to have a kind of thick skin with people on the phone because everybody has a different comedy style. I have had friends who are ridiculously sarcastic so I think that's what helps me recognize who's being serious and who isn't.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Theoretically, we are all professionals. I guess the definition of being professional means we actually get paid for what we do. Therefore, We should strive to act in a professional manner. It's difficult to keep your cool when it feels like somebody is attacking you. A lot of times we get angry because our expectations just don't get met. I mean, look at it. We are expected to come into an establishment. We expect that the reason that we are in the establishment is to pick up food that is hopefully ready. And we expect to either receive the food or pick up the food up and we are expected to go deliver. As you can see, there are multiple elements in this plan and if one element fails, we should be looking for the reason why.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I think I put this in a previous post but I'll just repeat it here. When I was working doordash, there was a popular Italian restaurant on the strip that I would pick up from. In the beginning, there was a pickup desk and that desk always had a person at the desk who was waiting for either delivery drivers or customers to come in and place or pick up mobile orders. On a couple of occasions, I noticed that people were not at the desk when I would arrive. It would only be a short wait before a person would appear because there was a camera and I assumed that someone was looking at the camera which prompted them to come help whoever was sitting at the desk waiting for their order. On one visit, I noticed that the camera had been replaced by a camera and monitor which I suspect it was implemented to let people know that they were definitely being watched and what was being seen. Didn't bother me. I wanted them to see me. So, on a another random visit, I come there and nobody shows up for almost 8 minutes. So, when the person does show up I tell them that delivery drivers have to be in and out within 5 minutes or less. Someone needs to be up here. Of course, I get that excuse, "well, we're short staffed...". I say that I acknowledge this, however, delivery drivers will be coming in randomly all day. Something has to be done. Of course, I can't argue this with the person at the desk because the person at the desk is not in charge of policy. So, I ignored this and continued with my delivery schedule.

So now, the day that challenges me arrives: when I come in, there's nobody at the desk and there's a bunch of orders sitting behind the desk. I lean over and I see my specific order sitting there in its entirety. So I set a timer for 5 minutes on my phone and I it in front of the camera to show that I will sit here for 5 minutes and wait. When I got down to the last minute, I walked around the restaurant and bugged a bunch of waiters and asked them to see the manager. I was told that the manager was in a meeting. I asked for assistance to pick up a delivery and I was told someone would be there shortly. I waited another 3 minutes and then went behind the desk and grabbed my order. As I turn around to exit, a waitress who was coming on to her shift decided to yell at me and tell me that I can't go behind the desk. I told her to go get the manager. She walks in the back and another person comes out and they decide to tell me that I can't go behind the desk because drivers just pick up any order and walk out with it without getting all of the items on the order. She also told me that if I get caught doing that again that I would be banned from coming back to the restaurant. I told her to get the manager. I told her that I can't argue with her because she is not in charge of policy and that something must be done. No insults were traded, no curse words were traded and as she continued to repeat that I can't go behind the desk I continued to repeat that we need to talk to the manager. As she continued to threaten that I could be banned, I continue to remind her that we all need to be making money and we can't sit here all day. Unlike her and the staff, we don't get paid by the hour. I told her to do what she felt that she needs to do. I'm not interested in arguing. I'm interested in a resolution. So I took my order and I left.

On subsequent visits afterwards, I noticed that someone has ALWAYS been at that desk since my encounter. I promised myself that if I ever saw her again, I would apologize that we had to get into an argument and that I respected her for standing her ground and staying professional. However, I never saw her again.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

If all restaurants had my orders ready on arrival I’m convinced I could increase my pay by about 30%. I used to get into arguments regularly with them but have since found my peace. The realization set in that I have practically no control over them and whether or not orders get prepared in a timely manner. My choices basically boil down to two. Wait or cut my losses/cancel. We all do both depending on the situation. This has motivated me to keep at least two apps open most of the time, even as I’m in the middle of an order I may accept another to make the most productive use of time. I‘ve never had a customer complaint for taking a circuitous route to their home while I was finishing a delivery for another app.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That's a capital offense in Cali.
> 
> You get into a physical confrontation and it's 'disturbing the peace'.
> If the person you get into a physical confrontation is gay ... it's felony endangerment of a protected species.
> ...


But it’s practically legal to go into a store and steal a shopping cart of groceries as long as it’s under $900. Must be fun living in California.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> But it’s practically legal to go into a store and steal a shopping cart of groceries as long as it’s under $900. Must be fun living in California.











Looks like the "Defund the police" advocates are turning to the police.








The mayor of San Fran


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> But it’s practically legal to go into a store and steal a shopping cart of groceries as long as it’s under $900. Must be fun living in California.


Was watching a football game yesterday, about 2pm or so, in a downtown sports bar where I met some friends.
One of the guys I work with lives in this apartment complex for old and disabled vets. It's right next door to this bar. (what a location, eh?) An old lady came running in and was pulling on one of the guys that she "needs help". 
A few minutes later he comes back and says some homeless asshat was in a doorway of a resident, and wouldn't move so she could get in. He stood up and punched her. An old lady, and this punk punched her.
When my buddy got there he had curled up in the doorway again. He got hauled up by the matted hair on his head and smacked three or four times. He was then drug out to the street an deposited on the sidewalk with a warning to not come back.
The old lady wasn't hurt bad.

About an hour later (yea, an hour) the cops show up at the bar and take him outside. I joined them outside and stayed close enough ... 

Cop: There was an incident next door?
Friend: That was a long time ago. Yesterday? When where you called? It's almost 3:30 - when did you get this call? I have a short memory.
Cop: I understand there is security footage of the incident. If your assault is on record we may be back.
My friend: You're welcome back any time officer, first round is on me. But, you are going to prosecute ME? What about him hitting an old lady?
Cop: That's just as wrong as what you did. Did you hit him?
Friend: I'm not going to answer any questions in that vein. You do what you need to do, and so will I. Right now, I need to get back in there and finish watching San Francisco win that game.

The manager 'lost' the security footage. The cops went away.
They are useless as teats on a boar pig.

Here, the cops are called to clean up the mess, put the bodies in bags and hose off the pavement. We're on our own.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Was watching a football game yesterday, about 2pm or so, in a downtown sports bar where I met some friends.
> One of the guys I work with lives in this apartment complex for old and disabled vets. It's right next door to this bar. (what a location, eh?) An old lady came running in and was pulling on one of the guys that she "needs help".
> A few minutes later he comes back and says some homeless asshat was in a doorway of a resident, and wouldn't move so she could get in. He stood up and punched her. An old lady, and this punk punched her.
> When my buddy got there he had curled up in the doorway again. He got hauled up by the matted hair on his head and smacked three or four times. He was then drug out to the street an deposited on the sidewalk with a warning to not come back.
> ...


"Every other City we go, every other video, no matter where I go, we see the same Ho-o-ose!"


----------

